# Can you put a peep sight onto a recurve string?



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it possible? if so, how?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Parker - 

Been done, a lot in the past, but there's really no reason to need one. It can even work against you by thinking it's can take the place of a solid anchor.

You split the strands in half, slip in the peep and serve above and below - then you have to play with keeping it lined up (but there are ways around that).

Viper1 out.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Dang Viper... Your quick at responding and have a ton of information!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Since the advent of the D loop/release aid combo peeps have become eaiser to manage on compound bows. Back when I shot some compound finger style I used a kisser button because my peep was always pointed somewhere other than it should be.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I would think with the rotational force from your fingers on the string it would make it a pain to keep a peep aligned without a rubber tube to the top limb unless your grip was _very_ consistent.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What about with a release?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I've never used a release with a recurve but I suppose you could. I'll bet that would be a very dynamic follow through though.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Could you simple it down a little more for me? Haha I know what follow through is but don't understand how it would be very "Dynamic?"


Thanks,Parker


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you have a surprise release, which is the whole idea of a mechanical release, you will go from holding the draw weight of your bow to nothing in a millisecond or so. Depending on the draw weight of your bow, I think it might be a little uncomfortable, but I have not tried it myself, just speculating. Shooting a compound with a release is comfortable because you are only holding a small percentage of the actual draw weight of the bow.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I understand now... Thanks again.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Parker, Easy - 

As I said, the peep sight was used on recurves before compounds were available. So these problems were worked out. Either the shooters finger rotation was that consistent (rare) or there were devices that helped. One cute one was called a tell-tail nocking point, It was a one-piece dual NP with a flat piece of brass tying them together. When you knocked an arrow, the connecting piece between the nocks lined up with the arrow nock and forced the peep to align correctly. 

A release device is supposed to give a faster / cleaner release than fingers, but we've all seen enough people punch or lock their string hands as to negate the "surprise" aspect. A back tension release is a different animal and comes with it's own issues. 

Viper1 out.


----------

